# What's the latest estimate for the release of Canon 24-70mm EF 2.8L II ?



## picture-this (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi everyone. This is my first post here.
This website and forum have been very helpful to me. You all seem very knowledgeable and helpful to each other.
Any info would be appreciated on this lens' availability.


----------



## hippoeater (Mar 8, 2012)

sites like BHphoto, amazon.com, etc all seem to peg april 17th as the release day. I'm sure we'll hear more as April approaches.


----------



## picture-this (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## parelbri (Mar 8, 2012)

Any ideas as to what this will do to the price of the existing 24-70?


----------



## Beautor (Mar 8, 2012)

parelbri said:


> Any ideas as to what this will do to the price of the existing 24-70?



Unfortunately given the much higher price of the Mk II version of the 24-70, I doubt it will drop much. Maybe around where it was through the Christmas holidays with rebates? My uninformed guess is it won't go any lower than $1200-1300. Some people on here have suggested, based on prior experience, that the used price on the original may even go up. Apparently that's what happened when the 70-200 F2.8 Mk II came out.


----------



## Axilrod (Mar 8, 2012)

Beautor said:


> parelbri said:
> 
> 
> > Any ideas as to what this will do to the price of the existing 24-70?
> ...



I think it was around $1200 during the holidays, maybe even $1100. They are going for $950-$1100 used from what I've seen recently. But I agree, I can't imagine it dropping to $800 or anything like that. Are they going to continue producing the V1 at all or has it already been discontinued? Anyone know?


----------

